# ادارة الصيانة



## يوسف علي محمد (7 مايو 2009)

الاْدارة بشتى
انواعهامهمة جداً
في ادارة المشاربع والمصانع 
فلابد الاْهتمام بها​


----------



## زيد جبار (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الفكره .......


----------



## Ryaheen (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مرحبا اريد موضوع على ادارة الصيانة رجاءآ


----------



## HMS (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*على الرغم من أن الموضوع فاااارغ من المحتوى التعليمي!! ولكن لا اخفيكم بأنه شدني العنوان "إدارة الصيانة" ..

ولذلك قمت بعمل بحث حول الموضوع، وقلت اضع ما استفده هنا حتى يستفيد الكل ..* *=======================================

*
*::: معلومات عامة :::*


إدارة الصيانة

المفهوم العام للصيانة
إن الاستخدام الواسع للمكائن والمعدات التي تتميز بسرعتها ودقتها وارتفاع أثمانها يتطلب وضع برامج متكاملة لصيانتها نظراً للتطورات الكبيرة في حجم المعدات الصناعية ، وقد تعددت مفاهيم الصيانة لكثير من الكتاب والباحثين في هذا المجال ، وهذا يعكس أهمية الصيانة ودورها في مجالات الحياة المختلفة حيث أن الأدبيات والدراسات المتوفرة تحتوي على مجموعة كبيرة من التعاريف كل منها يعبر عن وجهة نظر معينة في الصيانة نذكر منها:
 إصلاح التلف الناتج عن الاستعمال فضلاً عن الوقاية من هذا التلف وتحاشي وقوعه مع المحافظة على القدرة لأداء العمل بواسطة الآلات والعدد الإنتاجية بشكل اقتصادي.
 مزيج من الأنشطة والفعاليات التي تستهدف المحافظة على الموجودات المادية أو إعادتها إلى حالتها الاعتيادية عند حدوث التوقفات أو الأعطال .
 ذلك العمل الذي يتم القيام به من أجل الحفاظ على كافة التسهيلات أو إعادتها إلى حالة مقبول.

المفهوم الحديث للصيانة:
وقد عرّف المركز الوطني للصيانة في بريطانيا بمفهومها الحديث على أنها " مجموعة من التطبيقات الإدارية والمالية والهندسية التي تتناول الموجودات وتتابع دورة الحياة الاقتصادية لها وتهتم بمواصفات وتصميم المصنع والمعدات والمباني لمعرفة مدى وإمكانية اعتماد عليها والوقوف بها وإجراء الصيانة اللازمة بالإضافة إلى الاهتمام بنصبها وتركيبها والتأكد من صلاحية استعمالها وإجراء التحويرات عليها واستبدالها كما تهتم بالتغذية العكسية للمعلومات فيما يتعلق بتصميمها وإنجازها وتكاليفها".
وبموجب هذا المفهوم أصبحت الصيانة تشتمل على النشاطات التالي:
 الاهتمام بتصميم المصنع والمعدات والمباني من حيث تسهيلات الصيانة.
 الاهتمام بنصب وتركيب وأساليب تشغيل الموجودات الإنتاجية.
 وضع برامج التحوير والاستبدال وتنفيذها وفقاً لمواصفات معيارية تستهدف تحسين تلك المعدات ومستوى السلامة الصناعية.
 متابعة دورة الحياة الاقتصادية للموجودات الإنتاجية والسيطرة على تكاليف صيانتها خلال عمرها الإنتاجي.
 اعتماد نظام متكامل للسيطرة بالتغذية العكسية على أنشطة وفعاليات تركيب واستخدام وتشغيل المعدات ومن ثم صيانتها.
 إدخال أساليب تكنولوجية متطورة لإنجاز أعمال الصيانة.

أهداف الصيانة
تلعب الصيانة دوراً هاماً يمكّن المنشأة من تحقيق أهدافها ويجنبها من تحمل النتائج غير المرغوب فيها في حالة فشل النظام، فقد تكون نتائج الأعطال مشتتة ومزعجة ومكلفة ، كما أن أعطال المعدات والإنتاج يمكن أن تكون لها أبعاد مؤثرة على عمليات المنشأة من حيث التكرار والبرمجية. لذا تحقق الصيانة الجيدة والمخططة أهداف عدة منها:
1. حفظ المباني في حالة جيدة تسمح بالإنتاج.
2. حفظ الآلات والمعدات في حالة جيدة تكفل استمرارها في العمل والأداء بطريقة اقتصادية.
3. استعادة استمرار الآلة بقدر عالي من الفاعلية والكفاءة على أن يكون ذلك بأعلى درجة ممكنة من الاقتصاد في الوقت والتكلفة.
4. ضمان سلامة العاملين الذين يستخدمون هذه المعدّات.
5. زيادة نسبة الوقت الذي تكون فيه الآلات والمعدّات متاحة للتشغيل.
6. تحقيق الموازنة المثلى بين التكلفة التشغيلية للمعدّات وبين المخرجات التي تتحقق من خلال هذه المعدّات بحيث تكون التكلفة في أدنى مستوى ممكن.
7. وضع سجلاّت دقيقة للمعدّات توضح أوقات الصيانة.

تصنيف الصيانة
يرى بعض الكتاب والباحثون أن هناك نوعين للصيانة هما:-

أ. الصيانة المخططة :
ويقصد بها كافة الإجراءات الصيانة الوقائية والعلاجية التي تخضع إلى خطة مسبقة لتنفيذها ، ويتم بموجبها فحص الآلات وتنظيفها وتزييتها واستبدال الأجزاء التالفة وتنقسم إلى قسمين:

1. الصيانة العلاجية:
تهدف الصيانة العلاجية لإصلاح فشل أو خلل معين في جزء من الآلة فور ظهوره بما يكفل إعادة الآلة للتشغيل بعد توقفها أو إعادتها للعمل بمعدلها المطلوب إذا كان نتيجة الفشل أو الخلل خفض في طاقتها الإنتاجية أو نوعية أدائها(21).

2. الصيانة الوقائية :
تهدف الصيانة المبنية على تخطيط إلى سليم إلى منع حالات التوقف المفاجئ في المعدات وذلك عن طريق وضع برنامج محدد للقيام بصفة دورية بتنظيف وخدمة جميع الأجهزة والعدد والآلات داخل المصنع وفحصها والتفتيش عليها وإحلال الأجزاء المتآكلة منها بأجزاء أخرى جديدة ، فإذا حدث بعد ذلك حالات وتوقف أو فشل فإنه يجري استقصاء دقيق لمعرفة سببه، كما يحتفظ بسجلات إحصائية لتساعد على التعرف على مدى فعالية البرنامج الموضوع.

الصيانة التنبؤية :
وهذا النوع من الصيانة يبنى على قياسات مستمرة أو قياسات دورية توضح حالة تشغيل المعدة وتكون مؤشرا لسلامتها .. وفى حاله إمكانية أخذ هذه القياسات بطريقة منتظمة فإنه يمكن التنبؤ بالحوادث قبل حدوثها .. ويتم إجراء الصيانة المطلوبة .. ومن أمثلة ذلك :-
وهناك بعض المؤشرات شائعة الاستخدام لمراقبة حالة الآلة وهي:
 تحليل الاهتزازات.
 تحليل الزيوت.
 قياس درجة الحرارة والضغط.
 المقاومات الكهربية
وسنتناول شرحاً مفصلاً لتقنيات مراقبة الصيانة التوقعية في الفصل الربع.

ب. الصيانة غير المخططة/الاضطرارية :
وتعرف بأنها "أعمال الصيانة الضرورية الواجب عملها فوراً لتجنب الأعطال الخطيرة مثل خسارة في الإنتاج ، ضرر كبير في الموجودات ، سلامة العاملين وعادةً تهتم بمعالجة التوقفات التي تهيئ للاحتياجات اللازمة للقيام بها لعدم توقع حصول تلك هذه الأعطال".

إدارة الصيانة:

وتعرف إدارة الصيانة بأنها " الضمان الكافي المعتمد عليه ، وسلامة العاملين بأقل النفقات ، وإتاحة الفرصة للآلات والمعدّات الإنتاجية لاستخدامها في الإنتاج ، وبالساعات المخططة ، ووفق المعايير المقبولة ، بأقل مستوى ممكن من التلف وبأدنى تكلفة ممكنة.
ويرى الباحث تعريفاً لإدارة الصيانة على أنه " الاستخدام الأمثل للموارد بهدف المحافظة على المعدة في وضع تشغيل دون توقف وبأقل تكلفة ، وأقل زمن ، وجودة عالية".

أهداف إدارة الصيانة
تهدف إدارة الصيانة إلى دعم التشغيل للوصول أو المحافظة على معدلات الإنتاج المحددة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار إمكانيات الآلات والمعدّات وكذلك ضوابط وإجراءات السلامة والموارد المالية المتاحة ، كما تهدف إلى(9):
1. تعظيم الإنتاج بأقل تكلفة ، وأعلى جودة وطبقاً لمعايير السلامة.
2. تزويدنا بسجلاًت دقيقة لصيانة المعدة الذي يعد من الأنشطة الهامة لقسم الصيانة.
3. جمع المعلومات الضرورية على تكاليف الصيانة يسمح بتتبع المعلومات الهندسية مثل تكاليف دورة حياة المعدة.
4. العمل على تحسين والتأكيد على الاستخدام الأمثل للإمكانات الصيانة.
5. تحسين رأس مال حياة المعدة يعني المحافظة على المعدّة بنسبة 30% - 40%.
6. تقليل المخزون يعد هدفاً مهما آخراً لمعدة الصيانة.
7. التقليل من تكرار أعمال الصيانة.
8. تحسين تنظيم الصيانة.


مهام ومسؤوليات إدارة الصيانة
أ. المهام الرئيسية:
حيث تتمثل أهم هذه المهام كما يلي(16):
1. صيانة المعدّات لضمان استمرار تشغيلها والوصول بها إلى العمر الافتراضي لها.
2. الكشف الدوري على المعدّات وتشحيمها وتزييتها.
3. ضمان تشغيل الوحدات الاحتياطية فور الاحتياج لها.
4. الإشراف الفني والإداري على هيئة الصيانة.
5. إدخال التطورات اللازمة على المعدّات لتقليل مسببات الأعطال المتكررة.
6. استبدال الأجزاء الهالكة والمستهلكة.
7. اختيار وتدريب الأفراد لتحمل مسؤوليات وواجبات الصيانة.
8. إعداد الخطط والجداول اللازمة لجميع مهام الصيانة.
9. القيام بالتركيبات الجديدة وإعادة ترتيب المعدّات الحالية.
ب. المهام الفرعية:
حيت تتمثل أهم هذه المهام فيما يلي:
1. متابعة أعمال التخزين لقطع الغيار ومراقبة مستوى المخزون.
2. القضاء على التلوث وخفض الضوضاء.
3. وقاية المصنع من أخطار الحرائق.
4. حساب الاستهلاكات للمكائن والمعدّات.
5. تجهيز طلبات العدد والمعدّات والمهمّات اللازمة لعمليات الصيانة.
6. وضع برامج التزييت والتشحيم والالتزام بتنفيذها.
7. توفير البيانات والمعلومات اللازمة لتحديد الإجراءات الصالحة للصيانة ، ووضع معايير الأداء الخاصة بعملياتها.
تطور فلسفة إدارة الصيانة
بدأت ممارسات الصيانة في مراحل التطور الأولى بشكل بسيط، تمثلت في أعمال النظافة وأنواع الإخفاقات ، .. إلخ. ومع تزايد درجة التعقيد للآلات ، والمعدّات ، والأنظمة بدأ ظهور المشاكل وزيادة النفقات على عمليات الصيانة. لدا تطلب الأمر تحسين ممارسات إدارة الصيانة وطرق تطبيقها بهدف تحقيق الكفاءة والفاعلية لعمليات الصيانة
وفي وقتنا الحاضر، تنفق بلايين الدولارات على هندسة صيانة المعدّات في جميع أنحاء العالم ، كما تحكم ممارسات الصيانة السوق اليوم، خصوصاً في التصنيع وعمليات الصناعة ، وموردي الخدمة ، وهكذا. ونتيجة إلى ذلك تدعو الحاجة للمساعدة الفعّالة للإدارة وممارسات الصيانة التي تؤثر بشكل إيجابي على عوامل النجاح مثل السعر ، والربحية ، والجودة ، والتسليم ، والسلامة ، وسرعة الإبداع.
وفي المستقبل، ستكون المعدة الهندسية التي تعمل بجهاز الحاسوب أكثر تعقيدا ، وبالتالي فإن عوامل مثل زيادة هذه المعدات التقنية ودرجة تعقيدها يفرض التأكيد على أعمال الصيانة ، وهذا يتطلب عوامل نجاح مثل تأثير التكلفة ، والجودة ، والسلامة ، والعنصر البشري.

هندسة الصيانة في القرن الواحد والعشرين:
حدثت في العالم، العديد من الحوادث في القرن الماضي حيث ازدادت الأنظمة تعقيداً وسببت أضراراً بشرية وفي المعدّات وآليات التصنيع، مما أنتج ضرراً أدى إلى عدم الاستقرار الاجتماعي. وعلاوةً على ذلك نجد أن أغلب الدول المتقدمة أنجزت البنية التحتية لإدارة الصيانة. وستبلغ أهمية التركيز على لصيانة أكثر من الإنتاج نفسه ، وأكثر أهمية من التصنيع والإنشاء ، آخذين في الاعتبار البيئة وحماية الموارد الطبيعية الأخرى.
ومن المتوقع أن المعدة المتطورة في هذا القرن سيكون عملها بنظام الحاسوب ومعدات يعتمد عليها ، إضافةً إلى درجة تعقيدها بشكل كبير ، وهذا يزيد من أهمية برمجة الصيانة ومنهجيتها الحديثة. سنرى في هذا القرن تطوراً كبيراً في ممارسات وأنظمة الصيانة والتأكيد على عمليات الصيانة آخذين في الاعتبار كل عوامل النجاح مثل العوامل البشرية ، الجودة و السلامة وتأثير التكلفة.


الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة
يعرف برنامج الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة بأنه برنامج للصيانة يشمل كل الشركة، ويهدف إلى الإصلاح الجذري للمعدات والموارد البشرية لتقليل خسائر المعدات (التى تشمل التوقفات ، وضعف الكفاءة وكذلك العيوب ، وتحسين الفعالية الكلية للمعدة). وكذلك يعرف بأنه مدخل مبتكر للصيانة لتعظيم فعالية المعدات، وإلغاء الأعطال ونشر مفهوم الصيانة الذاتية بواسطة المشغل خلال العمل اليومي، لكل القوى العاملة بالشركة.
وعرفها ناكاجيما الذي يدعى بأبو الصيانة الانتاجية الشاملة ، وهو أحد خبراء معهد صيانة المشاريع فى اليابان "هي نظام للصيانة طوال فترة حياة المعدة ويشمل كافة القطاعات بما فيها التخطيط والتصنيع والصيانة" والتعريف الشامل لبرنامج الصيانة الانتاجية الشاملة يحتوى على العناصر التالية.

أهداف الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة:

1. خلق ثقافة للمنظمة تعظم فعالية نظام الإنتاج
2. تصميم نظام في موقع العمل لمنع الفاقد قبل حدوثه طوال حياة نظام الإنتاج بهدف الوصل إلى:
 نسبة الحوادث صفر بالمائة.
 نسبة العيوب صفر بالمائة.
 نسبة الإخفاقات صفر بالمائة.
3. تشمل كل الوظائف بما فيها الإنتاج - التطوير – المبيعات.
4. يتم تحقيق نسبة فاقد صفر فى المائة من خلال أنشطة مجموعات العمل الصغيرة ذات التخصصات المتنوعة.

فوائد تطبيق الصيانة الانتاجية الشاملة
ويمكن تلخيص الفوائد التى تعود من خلال تطبيق هذا البرنامج فيما يلي(33):
1. مكان العمل أنظف ومرتب ومشجع للعمل.
2. معالجة شكاوى العملاء.
3. خفض تكلفة التصنيع 30%
4. إرضاء احتياجات العملاء
5. زيادة الانتاجية والكفاءة الكلية للمصنع
6. رفع الروح المعنوية وزيادة الثقة وخلق الانتماء لدى العاملين
7. تنمية روح العمل الجماعي والمشاركة فى الخبرة والمعلومات والمعارف
8. الإحساس بالمسئولية والالتزام .
9. التطبيق العملي لآلية التطوير المستمر.

ركائز الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة:
تشمل إدارة الإنتاجية الشاملة اثني عشر عموداً لثمانية أقسام مختلفة تعرف بالركائز . كل ركيزة منها لها موقعها ومسؤوليتها:
1. تدريب والتعليم . 2. الصيانة الذاتيةً. 3. الصيانة المخططة.
4. جودة الصيانة. 5. التطوير المستمر. 6. دعم الأنظمة.
7. الإدارة المبكرة للمعدّات. 8. الصحة والسلامة.



الصيانة المرتكزة على المعولية
تعني الصيانة المرتكزة على المعولية تحديد ما يجب عمله لضمان استمرار عمل المكائن بأدنى حد ممكن من التوقفات بفعل الصيانة الجيدة بدلاً من الفحص المتكرر ، وتهدف الصيانة المرتكزة على المعولية تحقيق ما يأتي:
1. تحديد المهام الضرورية لتلبية الصيانة ومتطلباتها.
2. تحليل معولية نظام الأجزاء الحساسة وبالتالي تحديد الفترات الزمنية الفاصلة بين عمل صيانة وآخر.
3. الاهتمام بمعولية عالية يقلل من احتمال تكرار العطل وتسهيل تنفيذ الصيانة المطلوبة.
الهيكل التنظيمي لإدارة الصيانة:
إن الإدارة والصيانة دعاماتنا أساسيتان وهامتان لأية وحدة إنتاجية أو خدمية ، ولدا فإن الاهتمام بها دون شك يؤدي إلى رفع كفاءة الوحدات الإنتاجية ويزيد من معدلات أداءها وذلك من خلال إتباع الأساليب العليمة للصيانة وطرق تنفيذها إضافة إلى إدارة ناجحة وقوية تكفل التسيير الأمثل والصحيح من خلال تطبيق مفاهيم الصيانة ضماناً لعدم القصور وبعداً عن التأجيل وزيادة المدة الزمنية. إن الإدارة الناجحة ضرورة ملحة في الوقت الحاضر بسبب التغيرات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية وهي صاحبة العمل والمكونة من جميع أفراد الوحدة الإنتاجية وهنا لا يعني في هذا الجزء الشؤون الإدارية بل يقصد بها مجمل القوى العاملة للهيكلية.
يعتمد تصميم الهيكل التنظيمي لإدارة الصيانة على عوامل عديدة منها حجم ونوع المنشأة الصناعية وأسلوب إدارة المنشأة على نحو عام ، يمكن تصنيف الهياكل التنظيمية إلى خمس نماذج وهي:
1. التنظيم الهرمي.
2. التنظيم حسب الفعالية.
3. التنظيم حسب الاختصاص.
4. التنظيم حسب المشاريع.
5. التنظيم المصفوفي.
تؤخذ في الاعتبار حال تصميم الهيكل التنظيمي الملائم لإدارة الصيانة العوامل التالي:
 كل النشاطات التي تتطلب موارد مالية ضخمة أو التي لا تأثير كبير على ربحية المنشأة تكون أقرب في الهيكل التنظيمي إلى الإدارة العليا.
 كل النشاطات ذات التأثير الاقتصادي المحدود على ربحية المنشأة تكون أبعد في الهيكل التنظيمي في الإدارة العليا.
كما أن هناك اعتبارات أساسية أخرى تؤثر في تحديد حجم الأعباء والمسؤوليات المطلوبة في إدارة الصيانة وهي:
 نوع وطبيعة المنشأة أو المصنع.
 نوع وطبيعة خدمات الصيانة المطلوب.
 نوع الآلات والمعدات.
 مهارات العاملين.


العوامل التي تؤثر في هيكلية إدارة الصيانة
إن الموقع الذي تحتله إدارة الصيانة في الهيكل التنظيمي للوحدات الإنتاجية يتأثر بعدة عوامل وظروف كثيرة تتفاعل فيما بينها ، ويؤثر كل منها في الآخر بدرجة متفاوتة تبعا لأهمية درجة كل عامل ، وأهم هذه العوامل(31):
1. حجم الوحدات الإنتاجية.
2. درجة تعقد الآلات والمعدّات.
3. سياسات الوحدات الإنتاجية التي تتعلق بصيانة واستبدال الآلات والمعدّات.
4. نسبة عدد العاملين في الصيانة إلى إجمالي العاملين في الإنتاج.
5. نظرة الإدارة العليا إلى إدارة الصيانة.
ب. أنواع الهياكل التنظيمية
أولاً: التنظيم المركزي
يعد هذا النوع أحد أنواع الهياكل التنظيمية الشائعة لإدارة الصيانة و من أهم خصائصه أن مهمة الصيانة لها الأهمية نفسها كمهمة الإنتاج.

 فوائد استخدام التنظيم المركزي لإدارة الصيانة
 انخفاض كلفة الصيانة.
 الاستفادة من الموارد المتاحة في الصيانة.

 عيوب استخدام التنظيم المركزي لإدارة الصيانة
 التركيز على مهمة الصيانة بما يجعلها هدف بحد ذاتها.
 خلق صعوبات بين الإنتاج والصيانة.
 طول خط سير الاتصالات بين الإنتاج والصيانة.

ثانياً: التنظيم اللامركزي
من أهم خصائص هذا التنظيم لإدارة الصيانة هو تشكيلات الصيانة تتوزع بموجب الأقسام الإنتاجية ، مثال ذلك (مسؤول صيانة قسم أ ، مسؤول صيانة قسم ب، .... الخ) .
 فوائد التنظيم اللامركزي هي:
 تهدف الصيانة لخدمة الإنتاج بشكل أكبر مما لو كانت مركزية.
 استخدام أمثل للوقت المتاح بسبب انخفاض وقت التهيئة ووقت للتصليح لتواجد مجاميع الصيانة مع الإنتاج.
 عيوب التنظيم اللامركزي هي:
 احتمال إهمال فعاليات الصيانة على حساب الإنتاج.
 ارتفاع حجم موارد الصيان
 عدم المرونة في استخدام موارد الصيانة.
 قلة مهارات العاملين في الصيانة.
ثالثاً: التنظيم المصفوفي
يحوي هذا الهيكل على التنظيم المركزي واللامركزي والمسؤوليات مقسمة ، بحيث أم مسؤول الإنتاج معين أن يكون مسؤولاً عن فعاليات الصيانة كافة.
فوائد التنظيم المصفوفي
يجمع هذا التنظيم بين فوائد التنظيم المركزي واللامركزي.
عيوب التنظيم المصفوفي
 المشاركة في المسؤوليات تسبب صعوبات كبيرة في التنفيذ.
 احتمال زيادة الخلافات بين الصيانة والإنتاج.
 تأثير سيئ على العاملين بسبب عدم وحدة الإدارة.
التخطيط وإدارة قطع الغيار
تعد قطع الغيار من المؤثرات الصعبة في عناصر الصيانة ، ففي الوقت الذي ينظر إليه بأنه تكلفة مالية كبيرة نتيجة لتخزين المواد لسنوات طويلة مما يؤدي إلى تحديد مبالغ مالية طائلة إلا أنه أمر ضروري لتحقيق عوامل التوافر للوحدات الصناعية. وتمثل قطع الغيار 40-75% من تكلفة الصيانة وذلك حسب نوع الصيانة من الآلات المستخدمة في العمليات الإنتاجية ودرجة التعقيد في التقنية.
ونظراً لخطورة تأثير أعمال الصيانة على العمليات الإنتاجية فمن الضروري توافر نظام محكم لعمليات التخطيط، والإنتـاج، والتخزين، والاستخدام، والجودة، في هذا المجـال.
أ. أهداف تخطيط إدارة قطع الغيار
يجب أن يحقق نظام تخطيط وإدارة قطع الغيار الأهداف التالية:
 التصنيف والتحديد الدقيق لقطع الغيار والإجراء التركيبية منها.
 توفير كميات كافية من قطع الغيار.
 توفير وسائل تخزين متداولة مناسبة.
ب. الجودة لقطع الغيار:
تعد الجودة إحدى العناصر التي تؤثر تأثيرا مباشراً على مستوى أداء عمليات الصيانة وتكلفتها ، وبالتالي يجب توفير نظام تفتيش جيد على الواردات والقطع الغيار المخزونة للتأكد من مطابقة الأصناف للمواصفات والرسومات الهندسية.

تكاليف الصيانة:
إن ما تمثله الصيانة من أهمية تتصل بفاعلية استثمار أموال طائلة خاصة بمستلزمات الصيانة وهي بالتالي تؤثر على تكاليف السلع والمنتجات وهي تقوم إدارة الصيانة بمهامها على الوجه الكامل حيث يخصص ميزانية محددة لها حيث يترتب على إهمال الصيانة التكاليف كبيرة مباشرة وغير مباشرة.
التكاليف المباشرة
 تكاليف المواد المستعملة في الصيانة.
 أجور الأفراد العاملين في الصيانة.
 تكاليف المعدات المستخدمة في الصيانة.
 تكاليف الخدمات الخارجية "الصيانة التفادية".
 تكاليف إعادة التصميم "التعديل".
 التكاليف الإدارية لإدارة الصيانة.
وفي دراسة أجريت عام 1987 شملت ثلاث قطاعات صناعية في أوروبا تبين أن توزيع تكاليف الصيانة كالآتي:
القوى العاملة 41.75% - 53.85%.
قطع الغيار والمواد 17% - 45%.
التكاليف غير المباشرة:
حيث ترتب على أهمال الصيانة تكاليف منها:
 تعطل الطاقات الإنتاجية.
 تقليل العمر المقيد للمعدات.
 تأثيرات على ستحقه المنشأة الصناعية.
 تأثيرات على مستوى الجودة.
 تأثيرات على معنويات العاملين في الصيانة.
حيث تشمل هذه التكاليف خسارة الدخل بما تتوقف المنشأة عدا الإنتاج نتيجة لكثرة التوقفات والأعطال في المعدات.
مؤشرات تكاليف الصيانة:
 نسبة تكاليف الصيانة إلى رأس المال المستثمر.
 نسبة تكاليف الصيانة إلى إجمالي المبيعات.
 نسبة تكاليف الصيانة الوقائية إلى إجمالي تكاليف الصيانة.
 نسبة تكاليف الصيانة العلاجية إلى إجمالي تكاليف الصيانة.
 نسبة تكاليف الصيانة إلى ساعات التشغيل الفعلية.

مفاهيم ومصطلحات الصيانة:

من المفاهيم الدارجة في أدبيات الصيانة ما يلي:
 تخطيط الصيانة Maintenance Planning
هو عملية اتخاذ القرار مسبقاً حول أنشطة الصيانة والطرق المستخدمة فيها وكذلك المواد والعدد والمعدات والعمالة والوقت اللازم لإنجازها مع وقت التنفيذ.
 الصيانة المخططة Planned Maintenance
تنظيم أعمال الصيانة وانجازها والتحكم فيها وفق تقديرات معدة مسبقاُ وكذلك توثيق هذه الإجراءات ضمن الخطة الموضوعة.
 الصيانة غير مخططة Unplanned Maintenance
أنشطة الصيانة التي تجري بدون أي تخطيط مسبق لها.

 الصيانة الوقائية Protective Maintenance
الصيانة التي تتم وفق خطة معينة على فترات زمنية وتعتمد على الاحتياجات الواضحة والمجهزة لمنع/تفادي وقوع الفشل أو تحسين أداء الجزء.
 الصيانة الوقائية التنبؤية Condition Based Maintenance
أنشطة الصيانة الوقائية التي تبدأ نتيجة معرفة ظروف الجزء من خلال الفحص الدوري والتفتيش المستمر.
 الصيانة الوقائية المبرمجة Scheduled Routine Maintenance
هي الصيانة الوقائية التي تنفذ وفق فترات زمنية أو عدد مرات التشغيل أو المسافة المقطوعة أو غيرها.
 الصيانة الوقائية التحسينية Protective Improvement Maintenance
هي أنشطة الصيانة الوقائية التي تنفذ لتطوير أو تعديل أو تغيير الجزء أو النظرية التي تم على أساسها التصميم أو التصنيع أو الإنشاء بسبب تكرار العطل.
 الصيانة الإصلاحية Corrective Maintenance
هي الأنشطة التي تجرى بعد حدوث العطل بقصد إعادة الجزء إلى الحالة الاعتيادية لأداء أعماله بصورة صحيحة.
 الصيانة الاضطرارية Emergency Maintenance
هي الأنشطة التي تحتاج إلى اتخاذ الإجراء الفوري لمنع حدوث عطل أكبر .
 العطل Fault
هو الانحراف عن المتطلبات التي تحتاج إلى اتخاذ تدابير معينة لإعادة الحالة إلى الدرجة المقبولة.
 الفشل Failure
انتهاء قابلية الجزء عن أداء المهام المطلوبة.
 عطل فجائي Breakdown
إخفاق يؤدي إلى عدم موجودية الجزء.
 التوقف Outage
حالة الجزء وهو غير قادر على أداء العمل المطلوب.
 يحتسب التوقف بعدد مرات التوقف لفترة زمنية أو نسبة وقت التوقف إلى الوقت الكلي.
 التوقف يمكن أن يكون مخططا أو اضطراريا.
 التوقف المخطط/ المجدول Planned Outage
هو إيقاف الجزء عن عمله بموجب برنامج معد سابقاً.
 التوقف الاضطراري Forced Outage
هو توقف الجزء عن العمل اضطرارياً.
 التصليح Repair
هي عملية إعادة الجزء إلى المستوى المقبول بواسطة التجديد أو التبديل أو تصليح الأجزاء المستهلكة أو العاطلة أو المكونات المتقادمة.
 فحص وتصليح شامل Overhaul
هي عملية إجراء فحص مكثف وشامل وإعادة الجزء أو مكوناته الأساسية إلى الحالة المقبولة.
 الإعادة Restoration
هي أنشطة الصيانة التي تجري على الجزء لإعادته إلى حالته الأولية.
 التأهيل Rehabilitation
هو العمل الموسع الذي يهدف إلى إعادة المحطة/المعدة إلى المستوى التشغيلي المقبول وغالباً ما يشمل التعديلات .
 الصيانة أثناء التشغيل Running Maintenance
الصيانة التي يمكن أن تتم والجزء في حالة التشغيل.
 الصيانة أثناء التوقف Shutdown Maintenance
الصيانة التي يمكن أن تتم فقط والجزء في حالة توقف.
 التفتيش والفحص والاختبار Inspect/Test/&Exam.
 التفتيش Inspection
عملية قياس واختبار وفحص لمعرفة مدى مطابقة الجزء للمتطلبات.
 الفحص Test
طريقة اختبار دقيقة لأحد خواص ومميزات إعادة المادة/المنتج.
 الاختبار Examination
فحص مكثف معزز بالقياسات والفحوصات الفيزيائية لغرض تحديد حالة الجزء.
 أمر العمل Work Order
تعليمات مكتوبة تفصيلياً تصف العمل الواجب أدائه.
 التغذية العكسية Feedback
تقرير شفهي أو مكتوب يبين مؤشرات النجاح أو الإخفاق في الوصول إلى أهداف مطلوبة نتيجة تنفيذ إجراءات معينة وبالإمكان استخدامه لأغراض تقييم التصميم والأداء والتكاليف.
 الاهتزاز Vibration : هو تحرك الجسم من نقطة معينة و السير في مسار معين ثم العودة إلى نفس النقطة و ذلك في زمن معين و هذا ما يسمى الاهتزازة الكاملة.
 المحاذاة Alignment: هو التركيب و التجميع السليم لتفادى الاحتكاك .
 المعولية Reliability : احتمالية أداء المعدّة لفرضها الإنتاجي أو الخدمي في ظل ظروف تشغيلية وخلال فترة زمنية معينة.
 الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة Total Production Maintenance : الإصلاح الجذري للمعدّات والموارد البشرية لتقليل خسائر المعدات (التي تشمل التوقفات وضعف الكفاءة وكذلك العيوب وتحسين الفعالية الكلية للمعدة.

*=======================================

::: روابط :::

برنامج تنظيم وإدارة أعمال الصيانة MaintSmart

كــــــتـــاب نـــــادر Engineering Maintenance A Modern Approach

(في الفصل الثالث يتكلم الكتاب عن **Maintenance Management)

=======================================

::: ملفات مرفقة :::

- Maintenence Management وهو عبارة عن ملف بوربوينت يتكلم عن إدارة الصيانة بشكل مفصل.

- MAINTENANCE MANAGEMENT SYSTEMS وهو عبارة عن ملف pdf من 16 صفحة تشرح بشكل رااائع نظام إدارة الصيانة.

=======================================

::: لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم :::*​


----------



## eng.zahid (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع والمرفقات


----------



## elsheikh84 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## tarek495 (30 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المرفقات


----------



## badwy (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكوووووووووووووور*


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك موضوع جميل


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (1 أغسطس 2012)

بوركت


----------



## eng_gogo_2006 (2 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (20 يناير 2013)

بارك الله بك موضوع جميل​


----------



## gaimelden (9 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير ,,, لو سمحت لو ممكن تزودني بالمزيد من الكتب عن الصيانة وبالتحديد عن ال rcm


----------



## nofal (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (2 مايو 2014)

شكرا أخى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ع ا ا ف (28 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك في عملك وعلمك


----------

